# Paul Walker ("The Fast and the Furious") ist tot! + (56x) Update



## Marcel34 (1 Dez. 2013)

Paul Walker leider verstorben
bei einem Auto Unfall

http://www.n-tv.de/leute/Paul-Walke...le11829936.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-car-crash.html


----------



## JayP (1 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Paul Walker ("The Fast and the Furious") ist tot!*

Unfassbar. Leider viel zu früh von uns gegangen.


----------



## Death Row (1 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Paul Walker ("The Fast and the Furious") ist tot!*

Oh man. Das gibt es doch nicht


----------



## weazel32 (1 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Paul Walker ("The Fast and the Furious") ist tot!*



Marcel34 schrieb:


> Paul Walker leider verstorben
> bei einem Auto Unfall
> 
> http://www.n-tv.de/leute/Paul-Walke...le11829936.html
> ...






Verkehrsunfall: «Fast and the Furios»-Star Paul Walker ist tot


----------



## qcatbe (1 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Paul Walker ("The Fast and the Furious") ist tot!*

möge er in Frieden ruhen


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Paul Walker ("The Fast and the Furious") ist tot!*

Ich bin jetzt kein großer Fan der Autorenn-Reihe, aber mit Joyride und Running Scared hat er 2 absolut grandiose Filme gemacht.

RIP Paul


----------



## Mandalorianer (1 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Paul Walker ("The Fast and the Furious") ist tot!*

unfassbar Ich kann das gerad nicht glauben 
Ich fand ihn als Schauspieler klasse , ein sympatischer Kerl .

was diese Woche und das vor Weihnachten so alles passiert ist , ist echt nicht schön .

_Ruhe in Frieden Paul !!!_



> Los Angeles. US-Schauspieler Paul Walker ist tot. Der Star der „Fast & Furious“-Reihe saß auf dem Beifahrersitz eines roten Porsche GT, als das von einem Freund gelenkte Auto mit einem Laternenmast und einem Baum kollidierte und in Flammen aufging. Walker wurde 40 Jahre alt und hinterlässt eine Tochter.
> 
> Auf der Leinwand hat Paul Walker auch bei Tempo 220 jeden noch so atemberaubenden Auto-Unfall überlebt. Im echten Leben wurde dem Kino-Star aus der „Fast & Furious“-Reihe am Samstag offenbar ein Fahrfehler eines Freundes zum Verhängnis. Der 40-jährige Kalifornier starb als Beifahrer bei einem Horror-Crash. Sein roter Porsche GT war nahe Los Angeles aus noch ungeklärter Ursache vor einen Laternenmasten und einen Baum geknallt und in Flammen aufgegangen.
> 
> ...


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Paul Walker ("The Fast and the Furious") ist tot!*

Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## MetalFan (1 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Paul Walker ("The Fast and the Furious") ist tot!*

Sehr traurig!  

Als ich die Headline las dachte ich erst "Selbstmord?", aber so wäre es wohl vermeidbar gewesen (Stichwort: überhöhte Geschwindigkeit)!

R.I.P. Paul!


----------



## pofgo (1 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Paul Walker ("The Fast and the Furious") ist tot!*

Unfassbar gerade gelesen, war total schockiert was mit ihm passiert ist fand ihn in den Movies genial

RIP


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Paul Walker ("The Fast and the Furious") ist tot!*

Leider wieder einer der sich in die Reihe der großartigen und viel zu früh verstobenen Stars einreiht!
Wirklich sehr schade. 
Zur Erinnerung noch mal ein Bild von Ihm:


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Paul Walker ("The Fast and the Furious") ist tot!*

Kenne ihn nur aus der "The Fast and the Furious"-Reihe aber ich habe ihn dort gern gesehen.

Unfälle passieren halt leider immer wieder!

R.I.P


----------



## FrankDrebin82 (1 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Paul Walker ("The Fast and the Furious") ist tot!*

R.I.P. Paul Walker


----------



## Lupin (1 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Paul Walker ("The Fast and the Furious") ist tot!*

Er wird uns in Erinnerung bleiben, durch seine Filme und durch seine Guten Taten. Ruhe in Frieden Paul Walker!!!


----------



## kirsty (2 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Paul Walker ("The Fast and the Furious") ist tot!*

Schade! Ich find's traurig, dass es wohltätige Stars so früh trifft! 
R.I.P.


----------



## Scooter (2 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Paul Walker ("The Fast and the Furious") ist tot!*

Das ist sehr Traurig zu mal Paul Walker nicht selber gefahren ist sehr tragisch. 
Das errinnert mich an meinen schweren Autounfall vor 12 Jahren war auch Beifahrer und mein Auto war danach nur noch Schrott hatte aber mehr glück gehabt.


----------



## Mandalorianer (2 Dez. 2013)

*Fans pay tribute to Actor Paul Walker at Crash Site in Valencia - December 1, 2013 (56x)*


Fans pay tribute to Actor Paul Walker at Crash Site in Valencia - December 1, 2013

Paul Walker Crash Site Becomes Memorial



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## goraji (2 Dez. 2013)

Er war sicher nicht mein favourite Actor aber das ist wirklich schade und macht sprachlos...verdammt!

Der Raji


----------



## veNtriX (2 Dez. 2013)

so traurig...

wenn man mich gefragt hätte welchen männlichen schauspieler ich gerne kennen lernen würde,
dann wäre die antwort paul walker gewesen
anhand der reaktionen, der vielen leute(vorallem diejenigen die ihn persönlich kannten) war er offenbar wirklich eine großartige person!

so ein unnötiger verlust
kanns noch immer nicht glauben


----------



## FootPhucker (6 Dez. 2013)

unglaublich tragisch... hab ihn als schauspieler sehr gemocht und auch als mensch war er wohl ein sehr freundlicher und sympathischer zeitgenosse..

z.b. eine kleine Insider story: Paul ist bei nem Juwelier, sieht ein Paar, das sich ringe anschaut, sich aber die ''schönsten'' nicht leisten kann. Das Paar erkannte ihn nicht und ging dann wieder raus aus dem Laden. Paul kauft die Ringe, gibt sie der kassiererin und sagt ihr sie solle doch die Ringe dem Pärchen bringen. Sowas zeigt dann was für eine Art Mensch er war.

Und ich fand ihn einfach Super.. Schau mir immer mal wieder ''sharkmen'' (ein Hai Sendung auf NatGeo Wild) an. Da gehts um eine Crew die in den Meeren Weiße Haie fängt, markiert und wieder frei lässt. Dort war Paul Teil der Crew. Das was mir so gefallen hat war einfach, das Paul nie einen auf dicke Hose gemacht hat. Im gegenteil, er verhielt sich immer im Hintergrund, hat die ''dreckarbeit'' gemacht und den anderen Jungs geholfen. Er hat nie groß geredet oder zur Kamera etwas gesagt, er war einfach Teil der Crew und wenn man ihn nicht kannte (wie ich) hätte man nicht gewusst das er ein Erfolgreicher Schauspieler ist. 

Ich weiß es steben alle paar sekunden genug Menschen, aber Paul Walkers tot hat mich echt getroffen. Wie schon oben jemand erwähnt hat er hatte außer der Fast & Furious Reihe noch nen paar Klasse Filme (Joyride, Running Scared, Antarctica) und hoffe seine Tochter packt das alles und er ruht in Frieden.


----------



## WhiteGal (8 Dez. 2013)

RIP babe


----------



## werbi (10 Dez. 2013)

Das ist sehr traurig mit dem Tod von Paul Walker. Danke für deine tollen Filme.


----------



## PaulWalker.de (17 Dez. 2013)

Konnte es selbst nicht fassen, als ich es an dem Tag erfahren habe ... Da ist eine Welt zusammengebrochen ...


----------



## defjam (17 Dez. 2013)

R.I.P. only the good die young!


----------



## pool21 (14 Jan. 2014)

R.I.P. Paul Walker


----------



## Punisher (18 Mai 2014)

r.i.p.




.


----------



## Punisher (18 Mai 2014)

r.i.p.




.


----------



## Lupin (19 Mai 2014)

Geschichte ...wiederholt sich doch....James Dean.....Steve Mc Queen.....Paul Walker....Schade!!!


----------



## Mara.R (25 Juli 2014)

Unfassbar gewesen.


----------



## Balkan (23 Dez. 2014)

Schade war ein cooler Schauspieler.


----------

